

Real ‘Beautiful Mind’: college dropout became mathematical genius after mugging - robdoherty2
http://www.kurzweilai.net/real-%E2%80%98beautiful-mind%E2%80%99-college-dropout-became-mathematical-genius-after-mugging

======
ColinWright
Complete bollocks. He draws stuff that people claim have "formulas" somehow in
them. He doesn't do math, in what way is he a "mathematical genius"?

Answer: None.

And this story has previously been submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3908492>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3907482> <\- This one has some comments

There are probably more.

